# updated puppy pictures about 16 wks



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Not many pictures I know I have been busy but they are getting really BIG! lol

puppies attacking Riot









Yeah I know but it was the only time he would sit still for a picture!

















awww look at those puppy eyes!








Xena and Barca


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have more but tinypic went down! I will post more later


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> awww look at those puppy eyes!


OMG those have to be the SADDEST and CUTEST puppy eyes I have ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

those are too cute!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww such sweeties! Holly's girl has lovely ears!


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

cute puppies the brindle one has some of the bluest eyes i've ever seen.the other ones eyes look dark you think the blue will stay?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

mattytang said:


> cute puppies the brindle one has some of the bluest eyes i've ever seen.the other ones eyes look dark you think the blue will stay?


On my screen they look super dark, with the whites visible underneath, I wonder if my color is messed up?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


>


"I've got your ear Riot!" lol. They are growing! Love the paws and how they have a large appearance.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

They're ALL gorgeous!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

they all look wonderful, I'd love to own an APBT one day =)


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love the Xena and Barca pic. Adorable.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw I just can't wait for Barca to get here  He's gunna love the 4 acres and air conditioning  lol


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Beautiful cute little puppies! They are adorable!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such cuties! Love the poop pic disclaimer lmao


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

alright Lisa! I feel it already! I am already breaking out into hives...I am allergic to cuteness and puppy breath and thos big beautiful eyes....stopppiiitt!!! :hug::roll:They are so very cute! They look wonderful! Oh the brindle looks beautiful... and I have a sneaky suspicion they are really missing some kisses from me....do you think I can mail myself to them and hand them out? oke::love2: thanks so much! They look great!!!!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

ohh no. Someone has puppy fever.
And I think its me. 
Don't tell Trevor though. lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh they're getting SOOOOOOOOO big! And they're SOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!!!

Their ears are huge like hound ears! LMAO!!!

And Holly, your little girl is becoming QUITTTEEE the looker


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> Awww such sweeties! Holly's girl has lovely ears!


Shes getting them chopped off next week! Muhahahahah

Adorable pics Lisa!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lisa they look great Aww i anat one. I want them all. Oh and I am glad to see they are house trained thanks for posting that one...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

k I have more

Puppies attacking Riot and teasing Koda and Rosie









I just filled the pool with clean water and they mucked it all up! lol Xena pictures for Holly!

























oh and some asked about blue eyes, none of the pups ave blue eyes but the pool is reflecting in Xena's eyes and made them look a little blue. Barca has green eyes that should turn more yellow as time goes on.


----------



## boulders1212 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice pooches


----------



## boulders1212 (Feb 1, 2009)

test.......


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

OH I can't wait for my boy  I'm getting excited and so is Brandon lol he's like I hope he'll come swimming with us at the lake lol  Kratos comes swimming but he's more worried about us taking him out then playing with us lol Kratos is part dolphin I'll take some pics of him at the lake tonight


----------

